# Raven SG project guitar



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, I recently picked up an old Raven SG copy as a project guitar.
At some point in it's life someone decided to carve a channel between the control cavity and the lower bout of the body.

The gouge is quite clear in this image









It appears to be a multipart mahogany body, the front and back faces are mahogany veneer. 

I can repair the injury to the wood well enough, however I really like the finish colour and I'm kind of hoping to not have to strip the body completely. 

I have no experience mixing colours and am slightly colour challenged Can anyone offer some suggestions for matching the transparent red finish.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I am sure you will get way better suggestions, but I have had success using womens finger nail varnish for touch up, light sanding after the application and a little spray on clear coat from a spray bomb..........as long as you are not self concious lugging your git into the local drug store........pertend you are a R&R star, wear sunglasses and be prepared to sign some autographs..........lol ...there are also some paint supply places that can do a colour match spray bomb by computor scanning the colour.......I have never done this, and I think your first can is about $40.00........also check with our friend down east (Garretrevels) who just posted about the Rocket in the vintage section......he just did a beautiful glue repair and touch up.......very recent thread.......good luck
Gerry


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply riff wrath. I was actually thinking along the same lines using nail polish. You know what they say about great minds.

Also that other thread was quite inspiring. 

Well looks like I'm going shopping with the wife!


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Tough call,could be tough to get a good match
Myself I have never worked much with veneer 
Maybe shoretyus will chime in.I think he is a cabinet maker by trade
He may have some good suggestions,he always does :smile:


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

I've worked with veneer's before when refinishing furniture. Normally I will strip right back to bare wood as my projects are generally basket cases to start with. In this case I really like the colour of the finish and want to keep it. I think I'm in for a battle though as it's a really dark shade of red. We'll see...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Marty...... me I would replace the piece with either real wood or veneer. Then I would take it to a finisher with lots of experience .... meaning lots of different cans of colours. Take lots of scraps for test pieces.


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Marty...... me I would replace the piece with either real wood or veneer. Then I would take it to a finisher with lots of experience .... meaning lots of different cans of colours. Take lots of scraps for test pieces.


hmm that's interesting, I know a local cabinet maker who just might be able to help. He's actually the person that I got my mahogany veneer from! Thanks for the inspiration shoretyus!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

cknowles said:


> hmm that's interesting, I know a local cabinet maker who just might be able to help. He's actually the person that I got my mahogany veneer from! Thanks for the inspiration shoretyus!


If he has lots of different finishes sure. where is MT hope?


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Mt Hope is just south of Hamilton, near the Hamilton Airport.

According to the Province of Ontario we are now officially Hamilton, however the locals and the Postoffice hold on to the Mount Hope name.


----------

